# SPLIT | Westgate Tower B | 110m | 28 fl | T/O



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Westgate Tower B* * Split, Dalmatia, Croatia*

Height: *110m*
No. Of Floors: *28 fl*
No. Of Basement: *6 fl*
Use: *Hotel, Residential, Restaurant*
Start: *2017*
Finish: *Easter 2018*

It will be the tallest building in Croatia once completed.










*Old renders*



















Source: *http://www.croatiaweek.com/work-to-start-in-split-on-tallest-building-in-croatia/*


----------



## Gedeon (Apr 5, 2013)

*If* it is completed to the planned height.

It's still uncertain. Building permits for higher version haven't been obtained yet.


----------



## vet (Aug 6, 2008)

newer render.











Shorter office building completed, taller building is currently at 0 floor, with foundations (underground) completed



















(by Ballota)


Construction on floors to start 9th January according to investor, but not 100% secured to have 28 floors. 17 floors are possible instead (no permits for 100+metres yet, but investor maintains taller version will get built, supposedly obtaining permit for taller version during construction)


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

It looks more elegant in the new render. Looks like it got taller too? kay:


----------



## Gedeon (Apr 5, 2013)

Jose Mari said:


> It looks more elegant in the new render. Looks like it got taller too? kay:


New render is the 110 m version.


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

Some recent pics of the smaller, completed tower occupied by the Societe-generale Bank of Split. You can also see completed foundations for a taller tower.



Ballota said:


> Jel netko za noćni đir? :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

Ballota said:


> :cheers2:


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

Ballota said:


> Eto ga... :cheers1:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Beautiful towers with a very tasteful facade! :cheers:

But how can a tower reach 110 meters with only 28 floors? I can't imagine that every floor will be 4 meter high.


----------



## Gedeon (Apr 5, 2013)

Manolo_B2 said:


> Beautiful towers with a very tasteful facade! :cheers:
> 
> But how can a tower reach 110 meters with only 28 floors? I can't imagine that every floor will be 4 meter high.


Why not? 20 cm for slab, 50 cm for A/C, 10 cm for flooring... 

3.90 m is usual floor-to-floor height for commercial skyscrapers.


----------



## vozilo (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## idelac (Mar 24, 2009)

Stunning photos, Ballota.


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

Seems like this week construction of tower B finally started! :banana:

So far just a few workers noticed doing some preparatory works...





























+ some sexy pics of a shorter brother :naughty:





























All pics by me


----------



## vet (Aug 6, 2008)

by Ballota


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

Livecam is up again 

http://www.livecamcroatia.com/gradi...ste-split-west-gate-nova-pozicija-web-kamera/


----------



## vet (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Antenov (Apr 28, 2009)

split15 said:


>


..


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

Some more aerial photos from Croatian forumer Cro Drone 

Third floor rising rapidly :banana:



CroDrone said:


> Slike 2.tornja od jučer....


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

Again our dear friend Cro Drone :smug:

He shot some sexy nightime aerials with this video :yes:



CroDrone said:


>


----------



## spiderman555 (Mar 28, 2017)

Any updates?


----------

